# Favia Bleaching!!!



## phil_pl

I just got this frag friday and it is starting to bleach, everything else is fine so i have no idea why. any ideas?


----------



## petlover516

am not too good with corals but i know that they bleach when theres too much light or not enough of light.


----------



## Imaexpat2

Significant changes in water chemistry can also cuase this to happen as well when moving a coral from one system to another. At anyrate this is not a good sign and eventual loss of the coral can be expected, although some will bounce back.


----------



## drhank

Too much light is the primary reason. They can be slowly acclimated but mine prefers a more shaded environment toward the bottom of my tank.


----------



## phil_pl

drhank said:


> Too much light is the primary reason. They can be slowly acclimated but mine prefers a more shaded environment toward the bottom of my tank.


i just moved it under a ledge, i didnt think i would have to worry about having too much light with T5's, whats weird is the other one is doign just fine and they came from the same system and were gettign the same light and were even aclimated the same way


----------



## drhank

The only thing certain about this hobby is that you can never be certain. I had one favia that loved the light. Couldn't get enough even with 250w MH. I've got two others that can't stand it. Go figure.


----------



## phil_pl

this is before


im still watching to see how well its coming back, seems to be doing ok but i dotn want to curse it and say everything is peachy


----------

